# Clipping nails question



## Nero (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey everyone I've had my Tegu for about 6 months now and I was wondering how often I should clip his nails. I just know this is gonna be a pain in the butt. Another question is, what kind of clippers should I get? I was thinking cat clippers would be useful.


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 17, 2008)

I just clip my tegu's nails when they get too sharp for my personal comfort. If their nails don't bother you, don't bother clipping them. They need their nails for digging and burrowing and such, so make sure they're not too short. And cat clippers work. I use the same clippers on my dogs and my tegus. I also have a smaller "reptile" nail clipper for the animals like the bearded dragons.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

Just take of a very small portion of the tip. If you get into the dark area they'll bleed. I did that to our big Red and he trailed blood all over the house and his cage!! Never again! They scratch and dig enough that their nails are usually dull.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2008)

Note the red line in this picture, the line shows where you can trim the nails up to, if it is clipped any higher than the picture shows you will take a chance on quicking the nail wich will cause the nail to bleed. If you cut into the quick, the toenail will bleed, you can use dry flour to stop the bleeding, just apply it dry to the end of the toenail.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Note the red line in this picture, the line shows where you can trim the nails up to, if it is clipped any higher than the picture shows you will take a chance on quicking the nail which will cause the nail to bleed. If you cut into the quick, the toenail will bleed, you can use dry flour to stop the bleeding, just apply it dry to the end of the toenail.


I've never had much luck getting Tegu's to sit still for long. They LOVE to walk around!!


----------

